# Looking for Gamers in Indianapolis



## JediSoth (Aug 23, 2009)

My group is looking for an additional 2-3 players for our game on the south side of Indianapolis.

We play every other week on Saturdays from 6pm - midnight (or so). Our most recent game was D&D 4E, but we're probably going to switch to a different system when we start up again about the middle of September.

Possible games include:
Aces & Eights
Pathfinder
Star Wars Saga edition
Dark Heresy

We also will occasionally have board game nights, particularly if attendance is low. There will be a couple of cats in the house, so if you have allergies, just beware. For more information, send me a PM, or you can e-mail me directly at hccummings AT yahoo DOT com.


----------

